# Opinions on Impact drivers



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

It really depends on what you expect from the tool. I don't think the impact driver would work well to drill holes, I might be wrong...but it doesn't seem well suited. On the other hand, an impact driver is the bomb when driving screws...hands down it out performs the drill/drivers.

I have a reconditioned 12V Bosch and for what I've used it for (deck board installs, cabinet hanging) it works VERY well. I have shattered a couple of bits (GRK torx 15 and #2 phillips) so buy the "good" ones.


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

I think impact drivers are great if you're doing a lot of work where "rough" quick turning of screws, bolts, etc. are needed, like screwing into studs, putting up plywood or framing...

Once the impact mechanism engages, my Ridgid produces 1400 in lbs or torque and it does it in very short bursts so that it minimizes the risk of stripping the screw head. That's the one advantage I find with it over using a power drill/driver which usually turns much quicker...


----------



## scrapiron (Aug 30, 2007)

I like the fact that the impact driver transmitts less torque to your wrist than a drill, makes it easier to handle with one hand. My dewalt impact fits in smaller places than the drill and has drilled alot of holes through studs. It dosen't replace the drill but it sure does compliment it.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Oldhouse: I own: 9.6v Makita's, 14.4 de walts, 15.6 Panasonic's
IF ANYONE even thinks about covetting my 12V Makita Impact driver they DIE!!!!!!! IF THEY LOOK AT MY MAKITA THEY DIE!:laughing::yes::thumbup:


----------



## Oldhouseowner (Jul 24, 2007)

*Thanks Guys*

Skymaster - I guess I won't be looking at your impact driver in a hurry!!!:laughing: But what if I look but not touch. Ok maybe fondle a little on the weekend and then back to my own drill during the week. 

Thanks for the input guys. Thinking I will get one in the next sale or reconditioned one. Let you know.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

IF you must touch then PROTECTION IS MANDATORY:laughing: dont want 1.2 volt critters running all over the carpets LOL ROFLMAO


----------



## Oldhouseowner (Jul 24, 2007)

:laughing: 

Love it!!!


Cheers guys,

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Impact driver are overkill for most homeowners

However, for deck work, driving lag bolts, lots of hardwood/screw driving work, they are appropriate


----------



## Joining_Heads (May 27, 2007)

Set a few screws with an impact. You will never go pack. Ive been drooling over the new lithium 14.4 volt pannys.


----------



## VITAL (May 24, 2007)

Joining_Heads said:


> Set a few screws with an impact. You will never go pack. Ive been drooling over the new lithium 14.4 volt pannys.


 
Stop drooling!! Get 18v lithium MAKITA and you will never wanna use anything else again. A bit pricy but WORTH IT!!!!


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I bought a 18 volt dewalt when I built my deck. I never knew what I was missing. I have found many uses since. I don't think I will ever use a drill to drive a screw again!


----------



## perpetual98 (Nov 2, 2007)

I was thinking about purchasing a hammer drill in the not-too-distant future when I start framing my basement and want to drill & drive tapcons into concrete. Would a hammer drill suit me better than an impact drill, or are they one in the same? I've already got a standard Dewalt 18V cordless drill and was leaning towards another Dewalt mainly due to the fact I could double my batteries/chargers with that purchase.

Eric


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

perpetual98 said:


> ... drill & drive tapcons into concrete. Would a hammer drill suit me better than an impact drill, or are they one in the same? I've already got a standard Dewalt 18V cordless drill and was leaning towards another Dewalt mainly due to the fact I could double my batteries/chargers with that purchase.


A hammer drill and impact drill are not the same unit. A hammer drill has an action of driving the bit into the concrete in addition to the drilling action, the driving action is similar to the striking action when you drive a nail into a 2x4. An impact drill only provides force in a rotary fashion around the center of the bit, it helps turn the screw.

IF I had a higher priority of drilling and driving tapcons than sinking a bunch of screws, I'd go with the hammer drill. I used a hammer drill to drill and drive a couple hundred holes. The 18V Dewalt and would twist the tapcons off about 3/4 of the way in. The hammer drill drove them home with out losing a one.


----------



## Oldhouseowner (Jul 24, 2007)

*No more crappy tools!*

Well, after years of buying crappy tools and ditching them later I have finally learned my lesson. :huh: I used to buy tools by thinking like "What's the cheapest 18V drill/ Circular saw/corded drill/etc - if it breaks no big deal" as I was not using them for much at the time. Well how stupid was that! Then when I went and tackled more projects I found I was now hoping they would break down so could get tools that are doing what they are supposed to.

So, I thought before I invest in an impact driver maybe my priorities should be upgrading my existing drill - so picked up 14.4 Bosch cordless drill/driver and gave my B&D 18V to a buddy who drives 3 screws a year. Whow what a difference!

Thanks for everyones advice - stay safe in 2008!


----------



## Joining_Heads (May 27, 2007)

VITAL said:


> Stop drooling!! Get 18v lithium MAKITA and you will never wanna use anything else again. A bit pricy but WORTH IT!!!!


I only use Panasonic cordless drills and impacts. They are a cut above the rest IMO. Just got the LIon impact for XMAS. More twist than the makita 18v and its a 14.4. :thumbsup:


----------

